

Lisp NYC: If you're tired of waiting for Paul Graham to release Arc - dpapathanasiou
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.lisp/browse_thread/thread/e2764cbec47cbe57/5c597b31df6be557#5c597b31df6be557

======
palish
I'd rather wait five years than use something mediocre.

~~~
portLAN
The real tiger can never compete with the paper one. Facebook and Flickr use
PHP; MySpace uses ColdFusion and/or ASP.NET; doing it NOW with crappy tools is
scrappy, the start-up way. Start-ups don't wait for the stars to align.

~~~
palish
I need to be more careful with my words. Clarification #2: I'll wait patiently
until Arc is ready, instead of complaining about how long it's taking. To
complain will just encourage mediocre design. It's great that two smart people
can really take their time on something and make it excellent, rather than
push something when it's not ready. It's the _opposite_ of the start-up way,
and that will inherently produce higher quality results. The aim of a startup
isn't perfect quality, but rather better quality than the #1 competitor.

That does not have any correlation with whether or not I'm waiting to do my
startup. I'm launching a site on Friday using Rails.

~~~
davidw
PG has to have read 'worse is better'. I wonder what his motivations are for
going against 'release early, release often'? Perhaps it's a case of people's
expectations being pretty high, and ready to pounce if it's not perfect, which
it probably isn't, given that it hasn't been shaken down that much (or at
least not by a wide audience).

~~~
Goladus
One of the stated goals for arc is to make a lisp dialect that will last 100
years. In that context, "release early" can be a pretty long time.

------
jey
Is this an instance of the Graham-Tiedemann Law?

